# Most Popular Colours



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

I was wondering, which are the most popular t-shirt colours and sizes.
I know that you will always find black and white tee in all sites, but what other colours are in demand? do colours go with seasons or is it just standard?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t1120.html
and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-buying-discussion/t5349.html

and here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t11062.html


----------



## everybodyknowme (Jul 13, 2007)

I find that I get a lot of sales with my red's, in size L.


----------



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Obviously this is anecdotal, but size large is my best seller in guys tees followed by XL with small selling the least. As to girls sizes, I do most with Small and Medium, with XL doing the least. I only offer tees in white, black, and gray so cannot really speak to colors, but of the three black outsells white and gray by better than 2/1 with white having a slight edge in sales over the gray.


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

i likes black and white


----------



## afrofusion (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks alot guys. You were a great help.


----------

